# Depression help



## ladybug17 (Jun 9, 2016)

In my other post I told ya all about my thyroid suddenly going into hyper and now extreme hypo in a 7 month period. I am so depressed. My body aches, I have sudden tendinitis (don't know if that's related)....I don't even no if it can effect your immune system. (can it?). My eyes are swollen and my head feels like it wants to pop. My anxiety is skyrocketing as well and my agitation level. My tsh level was in January 0.01 and now its at 32. It jumped suddenly in a six week period from hyper to hypo. I'm at my wits ends. I finally get to see a endo doctor this Friday and thats after 6 months of waiting. I'm so sorry for complaining (I'm not a complainer) but I'm venting.

My friend is mad at me for no good reason.....Ah well because she writing a novel and I had to critique her on one Chapter only after 23 good chapters (I was nice about it) and she got huffy and couldn't take it. Then see emails me back and say's she's going to change it without the usual thank you or thanks for your input. So, I emailed her back and said that I'm glad that she realized the mistake and I was glad to have been a help for her chapter (and that was probably what pissed her off).

UGH.......The depression is overwhelming.....Thank you for letting me vent here....xo LB


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry you are feeling so bad. Thyroid hormone movement can cause quite alot of anxiety.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## ladybug17 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yea, I will thanks....I think I'll wait until I get my labs back from the endo and post my old labs to...I feel better today. Its a roller coaster ride. UGH...Gb LB


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi LB, I can completely relate to the ups and downs you're feeling. I now blame my thyroid for all the times I started googling "divorce" in the past year. Or when I decided I needed all new friends. Your feelings about your friend are most definitely because of your thyroid. As hypo as you are right now, it wouldn't surprise me if you were sometimes thinking life was not worth living, or that all you wanted to do was sleep.

I hope your dr. appointment is today. I just glimpsed your other post about your history and it sounds complicated, but hopefully your Endo will get your thyroid meds figured out. Usually it takes time to start feeling better. In the meantime, I strongly strongly urge you to take vitamins to help with your symptoms. Are you taking any already?

The tendinitis, depression and body aches are all symptoms of B vitamin deficiency. These vitamins are not absorbed well when you are hypothyroid. AND they are used quickly when you are hyperthyroid. It's why if you look at symptoms for b-vitamin deficiencies they match thyroid symptoms perfectly.

These are a godsend:

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Coenzymate-Complex-Peppermint/dp/B000GFJK0K/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1473454382&sr=8-2&keywords=source+naturals+b+complex+sublingual

They come in either orange or peppermint flavor. They are in a form that the body can use right away, without involving the gut or the liver. These work really great for people with absorption or conversion problems that thyroid patients typically have. And you can take them without food or water, so they are convenient to bring along and take whenever you feel anxious or irritable, get a headache, or feel that carpal tunnel flare up.

And if you don't have one, get yourself a multi-vitamin too. I like the RainbowLight Prenatal because of the extra iron which is always low in thyroid patients. https://www.amazon.com/Rainbow-Light-Prenatal-Multivitamin-150-Count/dp/B00115BJ30/ref=sr_1_1_s_it?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1473455491&sr=1-1&keywords=rainbow+light+prenatal

In the past, I've taken vitamins and it was always like: "I feel exactly the same". But after my thyroid went all crazy, vitamins are like happy pills now. B6 = happiness. B1 = happiness. B12 = no headache. It's really been like magic. I recently started taking a new stronger B-complex that is sustained release and I love it: https://www.amazon.com/Super-B-100-Sustained-Release-100/dp/B0006ZNFI8/ref=sr_1_1_s_it?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1473459780&sr=1-1&keywords=Bronson+b100

At my worst, I had no voice, food was sitting in my throat and wouldn't go down. My entire face was puffy. I had heart palpitations and chest pain. My eyes burned all the time. I had a headache which was my constant companion. My joints ached. My hands and feet hurt. My muscles got stabbing pains. I couldn't get a deep breath and was tired just lying on the couch. My cholesterol and blood pressure was high. I was depressed and crying - silently since I had no voice. I had trouble swallowing. One night, I asked my husband to keep the phone close to the bed because I was afraid my throat might close up and I wouldn't be able to call for help. It was all because of my thyroid, and what my thyroid did to me nutritionally. I got better without thyroid meds, not that I would ever recommend it. But it made it clear to me that all of these symptoms were nutritional deficiencies which were caused by my thyroid problem. Fixing the thyroid is only one piece of the puzzle. The nutritional piece needs to be addressed as well.


----------

